# FOREVER Flex-Soft and OKI C612 HELP!??



## JosephUK82 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi. 

Firstly.. Hi I'm new here. I'm Joseph and up until a few days ago I've only ever made Mugs, Slates etc using an inkjet printer. 

I bought an OKI C612 after it was recommended by my local Forever Media supplier. I also got a few sample packs of media to test on.

Unfortunately I'm not at the point of wanting to pull my hair out (whats left of it anyway) I just can't get a full cover of the B sheet on A.
I end up with patches. I've tried lots of settings on the printer and lots of settings with the heat press (lower/higher temps, shorter/longer times, low/high pressure) and I've not have a single success. 

Also my printer is having issues picking up the media from the bypass tray and jamming 9 times out of 10

Could someone with a similar setup please share their printer and heat press settings with me please?

Thank you

Joseph


----------



## gavner25 (Jun 2, 2017)

JosephUK82 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Firstly.. Hi I'm new here. I'm Joseph and up until a few days ago I've only ever made Mugs, Slates etc using an inkjet printer.
> 
> ...


Hi Joseph,

I just saw this thread. I have been having the same issues, only some colors, like the metallic, work at one tempreture (170c for 90 seconds) when marrying the papers and oother colors like pink dont work at all and only shows patches. There are othes with the same issue on this forum.

Gavin


----------

